# New member



## Howard Giang (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi, I am a new member to this forum. Is there a way to change my name to an alias just like most members using this forum? Thanks.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 14, 2017)

Hello and welcome.

I do not think you can change the profile name, but I may be wrong.  I have no doubt someone who knows for sure will be along to confirm.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 14, 2017)

Yes. I believe that all members can edit their user names now. I don’t think that it can be accomplished through the mobile application.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 14, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> I do not think you can change the profile name, but I may be wrong.  I have no doubt someone who knows for sure will be along to confirm.



Thanks Keith C,


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 14, 2017)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Yes. I believe that all members can edit their user names now. I don’t think that it can be accomplished through the mobile application.



Thanks Bro. Stewart P.M.,


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 15, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 15, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum.


Thanks. Hoping one of these days, I can actually call everyone Freemason a brother. It is going to be a long journey.


----------



## CLewey44 (Dec 15, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Thanks. Hoping one of these days, I can actually call everyone Freemason a brother. It is going to be a long journey.


Me too, Howard. Good luck to you.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 15, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Thanks. Hoping one of these days, I can actually call everyone Freemason a brother. It is going to be a long journey.


The best of luck to you. Keep us informed of your progress along the way.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 18, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> The best of luck to you. Keep us informed of your progress along the way.


Thanks will do. In fact, if I have gotten accepted, you probably will know. However, I am a type of person like a race car that needs a little push in order to accelerate. Hopefully, a special someone eventually comes along and gives me push.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 18, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Thanks will do. In fact, if I have gotten accepted, you probably will know. However, I am a type of person like a race car that needs a little push in order to accelerate. Hopefully, a special someone eventually comes along and gives me push.



I suggest that special someone should be you. Think of it as your first growth in Freemasonry as a better man 

"I am 48 yrs old, an Asian male, currently living in West Sacramento, CA. I am married with 2 sons. Growing up as an only son in the family with 4 sisters, I always value the brotherhood. I joined a fraternity in college and was mostly for college. Anyhow, I watched many YouTube videos and somehow I ended up watching quite a few videos related to masonry. The part that really interested me the most is masonic funeral rite/ritual. I had attended various funeral customary settings, but I like the masonic funeral ritual the most because symbolically it is very meaningful to me. I would like to have a masonic funeral ritual for myself in the future. I don't know if one must be a Freemason in order to have this masonic funeral ritual. I heard it is not easy to become a Freemason, but it is not hard if one really wants it."

Masonic Funerals are only given to Freemasons. It is also worth noting that they vary from place to place and Grand Lodge to Grand Lodge.. but while there is a lot of BS on youtube about Freemasonry  - I dont think I've ever seen that in relation to funerals..  But, as a Freemason, I must say I am much much more interested in how I live my life rather than thinking about how others will mark its end - but one thing for sure - I definitely want a Masonic Funeral and all my Masonic Medals to be donated back to the Lodges who gave them to me.. if those lodges don't exist  - I would like to be buried with them... but hopefully that's a long way off 

(edited for meaning)


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 18, 2017)

Bloke said:


> I suggest that special someone should be you. Think of it as your first growth in Freemasonry as a better man
> 
> "I am 48 yrs old, an Asian male, currently living in West Sacramento, CA. I am married with 2 sons. Growing up as an only son in the family with 4 sisters, I always value the brotherhood. I joined a fraternity in college and was mostly for college. Anyhow, I watched many YouTube videos and somehow I ended up watching quite a few videos related to masonry. The part that really interested me the most is masonic funeral rite/ritual. I had attended various funeral customary settings, but I like the masonic funeral ritual the most because symbolically it is very meaningful to me. I would like to have a masonic funeral ritual for myself in the future. I don't know if one must be a Freemason in order to have this masonic funeral ritual. I heard it is not easy to become a Freemason, but it is not hard if one really wants it."
> 
> Masonic Funerals are only given to Freemasons. It is also worth nothing they vary from place to place and Grand Lodge to Grand Lodge.. but while there is a lot of BS on youtube about Freemasonry  - I dont think I've ever seen that in relation to funerals..  But, as a Freemason, I must say I am much much more interested in how I live my life rather than thinking about how others will mark its end - but one thing for sure - I definitely want a Masonic Funeral and all my Masonic Medals to be donated back to the Lodges who gave them to me.. if those lodges don't exist  - I would like to be buried with them... but hopefully that's a long way off


Thanks Bloke, 
It appears you value your Lodge and the Brothers at your Lodge like part of your family. 
Anyhow, I don’t understand what you meant “Masonic Furnerals are only given to Freemasons. It is worth nothing they vary from place to place...” Are you saying symbolically Masonic Furnerals means nothing. I differ from you in point. I think how we are living and conducting ourselves in this world can be equated to how we are studying  and doing  homeworks and passing tests in college. At the end, hard honest works and efforts can be summarized to a diploma. In addition, when the right time to go, it depends how we leave this earth like a dedication of many Brothers as witnesses and their testimonials indicate to how well you would have lived on earth. Can be truthfully defined “better men make better society.” Likewise, at the end, hard honest works and efforts can be summarized at a Masonic Furneral Ritual. Everyone will forever remember him as a Brother that had fulfilled his obligation, responsibility, accountability, and dedication to make a better society. He is worthy to be a Freemason, and that is how I believe how important a Masonic Furneral Rituals is.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 19, 2017)

Bloke said:


> but one thing for sure - I definitely want a Masonic Funeral and all my Masonic Medals to be donated back to the Lodges who gave them to me.. if those lodges don't exist - I would like to be buried with them..


Same here.


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 19, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Hi, I am a new member to this forum. Is there a way to change my name to an alias just like most members using this forum? Thanks.


I think you'll find that most us actually use our real names.


----------



## Bloke (Dec 19, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Thanks Bloke,
> It appears you value your Lodge and the Brothers at your Lodge like part of your family.
> Anyhow, I don’t understand what you meant “Masonic Furnerals are only given to Freemasons. It is worth nothing they vary from place to place...” Are you saying symbolically Masonic Furnerals means nothing. I differ from you in point. I think how we are living and conducting ourselves in this world can be equated to how we are studying  and doing  homeworks and passing tests in college. At the end, hard honest works and efforts can be summarized to a diploma. In addition, when the right time to go, it depends how we leave this earth like a dedication of many Brothers as witnesses and their testimonials indicate to how well you would have lived on earth. Can be truthfully defined “better men make better society.” Likewise, at the end, hard honest works and efforts can be summarized at a Masonic Furneral Ritual. Everyone will forever remember him as a Brother that had fulfilled his obligation, responsibility, accountability, and dedication to make a better society. He is worthy to be a Freemason, and that is how I believe how important a Masonic Furneral Rituals is.


Hi, sorry, autocorrect was at work - "nothing" should have read "noting" and I've corrected it.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 19, 2017)

Mike Martin said:


> I think you'll find that most us actually use our real names.


I think sometime it is fun using an alias can keep others guessing.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 19, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Hi, sorry, autocorrect was at work - "nothing" should have read "noting" and I've corrected it.


Thanks Bloke, I knew you probably misspelled because you said you would have a Masonic Furneral. I just used the opportunity to stretch the important of Masonic Furneral. Furnerals in general are important especially to anyone with a religion because worshiping God ultimately boils down to salvation. Our souls doesn’t begin at birth nor will they end at a furneral. Like water molecule changes phase from gas to water to ice then back to water and to gas, but it will never disappear, and so are our souls. 

(Yelling out loud) We are Freemason! Free and Accept and will forever be with God!
I meant you are a Freemason, and I am not. I have to add this last paragraph because it sounds good if I were a Freemason that is what I would say.


----------



## Gopalakrisnan (Apr 11, 2018)

I am staying in Puchong Malaysia. i called one of my nearest Admin Office and requested to be a member but has been rejected. They said i need an introducer in order to become a member. Did anyones can introduce me?


----------



## MarkR (Apr 11, 2018)

Gopalakrisnan said:


> I am staying in Puchong Malaysia. i called one of my nearest Admin Office and requested to be a member but has been rejected. They said i need an introducer in order to become a member. Did anyones can introduce me?


It has to be someone who is a member in Malaysia.


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 11, 2018)

MarkR said:


> It has to be someone who is a member in Malaysia.



According to Wikipedia (not always a reliable source) freemasonry has been ILLEGAL in Malaysia since 1961 since Suharto closed the lodges- you would have to leave Malaysia and take up residence in a country where Freemasonry is legal


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 13, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> According to Wikipedia (not always a reliable source) freemasonry has been ILLEGAL in Malaysia since 1961 since Suharto closed the lodges- you would have to leave Malaysia and take up residence in a country where Freemasonry is legal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Suharto was a leader in Indonesia... Malaysia is a different country.. wikipedia does not say Freemasonry is illegal in Maylasia - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemasonry_in_Asia#Malaysia - I know several Malaysian Freemasons and a Brother from here often visits in Penang.. That said, I will not put people asking on the web in touch with them, so you will have to keep asking around


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 13, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Suharto was a leader in Indonesia... Malaysia is a different country.. wikipedia does not say Freemasonry is illegal in Maylasia - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freemasonry_in_Asia#Malaysia - I know several Malaysian Freemasons and a Brother from here often visits in Penang.. That said, I will not put people asking on the web in touch with them, so you will have to keep asking around



I apologize for the mixup between Malaysia and Indonesia - will double check next time. Thanks for the correction.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Mike Martin (Apr 24, 2018)

Gopalakrisnan said:


> I am staying in Puchong Malaysia. i called one of my nearest Admin Office and requested to be a member but has been rejected. They said i need an introducer in order to become a member. Did anyones can introduce me?


You will need to meet and prove yourself to a Freemason in Malaysia in order for him to introduce you to his Lodge!

You can start by researching the website of the District Grand Lodge of the Eastern Archipelago: http://dglea.net/about-freemasonry/f-a-q-on-masonry/how-to-become-a-freemason/

ALSO telephone calls like emails are not the way that you start the Masonic journey, try writing a letter explaining why you wish to become a Freemason.


----------



## Tombean (May 28, 2018)

Hello my brother 
I have contacted the masonic lodge
 near me in Malaysia and the conditions for joining are to be offered by two brothers to recommended me Can I find any Malaysian Mason brothers help me here


----------

